# Reference Chart?



## Gowers Choice (Aug 12, 2011)

Does anyone know of a web site or maybe a personal reference chart that breaks down a recommended yeast to a particular fruit? I have slowly been putting together an excel spread sheet that combines all the various info found across several sources. Been trying to list all the fruits we may use to most recommended Red Star, Lalvin, or Vinters Choice yeast strain.

My first couple years we just used Montrochet for everything, with good and bad results. So now we're trying to match the right yeast for the fruit.


----------



## rhoffart (Aug 12, 2011)

I have some notes from a few years back, not sure where I got them. Not exactly what your looking for but it might help.


yeast note:
Lalvin:

KIV-1116: (Alcohol tolerance: ~16%) Stuck fermentations, all-purpose use red or white – dry finish. This yeast exhibits a killer factor which is a protein produced that kills or inhibits sensitive yeast. If used for the initial fermentation in a sparkling wine, it should be used for the secondary. 



EC-1118: (Alcohol tolerance: ~18%) Recommended for Chardonnay and Seyval, any dry, less fruity finish. This yeast also exhibits a killer factor which is a protein produced that kills or inhibits sensitive yeast. If used for the initial fermentation in a sparkling wine, it should be used for the secondary. If you are planning a malolactic fermentation, do not use EC 1118. EC-1118 produces SO2 that can interfere with a malolactic fermentation.



71B-1122: (Alcohol tolerance: ~14%) Gamay Beaujolais and "vin nouveau”, such as Foch Nouveau, fruity whites Riesling, Gewürztraminer, Cayuga, Vidal, Niagara, Diamond, Delaware, plus Gamay and Concord, Leon Millot, fruit wines. Fruity aromatic finish, not always dry.



RC-212: (Alcohol tolerance: ~14%) All reds( (a strain Saccharomyces cerevisiae) is a very low foaming, Burgundy yeast used for traditionally aged full red wines (and young wines, also). It has good alcohol and high temperature tolerance as well as excellent color stability. 



D-47: (Alcohol tolerance: ~14%) white varieties, Rosé, mead, fruit wines, Chardonnay in combination with a malolactic fermentation.



Red Star:

Champagne, Pasteur: (a strain of Saccharomyces bayanus) (Alcohol tolerance: ~13-15%) has a higher tolerance of SO2 and alcohol and will ferment vigorously to dryness. It is very high foaming so leave adequate headspace for fermentation. It settles nicely and is often recommended in recipes for fruit wine. Many of our customers use it to achieve a dry finish. 



Cotes des Blanc (formerly Epernay 2): (Alcohol tolerance: ~12-14%) Riesling, Gewürztraminer, Cayuga, Vidal, Niagara and Diamond, Concord. Fruity, aromatic, sweet finish



Montrachet: (Alcohol tolerance: ~13%) Used by many, less recommended by us – hydrogen sulfide problem. However, Montrachet is one of our most popular yeast. We would recommend use of yeast nutrient with this and all yeast. It is traditionally used with Chardonnay. Dry finish. Many hydrogen sulfide problems can NOT be blamed on Montrachet.



Pasteur Red: (Alcohol tolerance: ~14%)All reds (a strain of Saccharomyces cerevisiae) (Alcohol tolerance: ~14%) is a strong, even fermenter that produces full-bodied reds. It is necessary to ferment cool to prevent unwanted temperature increase due to fermentation. 



Sherry Flor: Sherry! (a strain of Saccharomyces fermentati) may be used for the production of sherry wines and must be used for the secondary aerobic sherry fermentation. It readily produces the aldehydes and acetyls characteristic of true Flor sherry.


----------



## vcasey (Aug 12, 2011)

Lalvin:http://www.lallemandwine.us/products/yeast_chart.php

Winemaker Mag: http://www.winemakermag.com/guide/yeast


----------



## RickC (Aug 12, 2011)

I would be curious to hear how often the members here deviate from the yeast supplied with kits. I have never used anything beyondwhat was supplied in the kit. I realize thatthis would invalidate the kit warranty.


----------



## robie (Aug 12, 2011)

this one has been bounced around for a while now.


----------



## vcasey (Aug 12, 2011)

RickC said:


> I would be curious to hear how often the members here deviate from the yeast supplied with kits. I have never used anything beyondwhat was supplied in the kit. I realize thatthis would invalidate the kit warranty.



This also has been bounced around a bit. There is a very good article in the Aug/Sept Winemaker Mag about this and the whole issue has several articles about choosing wine yeast. 

I always use the yeast provided in the kits. The reason being is that juice has been heat pasteurized and in many cases concentrated so it will act differently. I figure the manufactures have done all the testing and I buy a kit based on the profile so I'll play with the grapes or grape juice and when I buy a kit, I'll leave it alone. 

If you want to play, buy one of the less expensive kits mix it up and split it into 2-3gallon batches or even 6-1gallon batches and test with the yeast the kit provided and then use different ones on the rest. Remember there is no wrong way and playing is always encouraged. Especially if you post pictures and the results of the experiment.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 12, 2011)

+1 with vcasey. Lots of sound advice there.


----------



## robie (Aug 12, 2011)

This is just my opinion and I have no facts to back it up, but I believe the yeast, which comes with a typical kit is there 50% because it is a very reliable, hearty, heavy duty, get'r-done like a Mac Truck yeast that will ferment the wine in the worst of conditions; the kit manufacturers have to guarantee the product, so why not.

The other 50% because it will result in a pretty darn good wine. Maybe nothing special but a nice, neutral profile in taste.

What this means to me is if you have some experience and know what to expect from a different yeast, you might be able to choose another yeast that, though it might be less foolproof, might make a wine a little more to your own particular taste.

But yes, things can go terribly wrong when a different yeast is applied to a kit wine. A lot of yeast have to be fed an additional amount, even in a kit. You risk a stuck fermentation. Some just feel it is worth the gamble.


----------



## Gowers Choice (Aug 12, 2011)

My wine making crew is an all natural bunch. We pick all our own fruit, so we don't have a predetermined yeast. So far we've done apple, peach, pear, red cherry, yellow cherry, plum, persimmon, elderberry, strawberry, blackberry, raspberry, grape and locust blossom. So.... needless to say, every time we make a new batch it's back to the net to research which yeast to use. This is why I've been trying to get a fruit to yeast chart made. 

But I thank you all for your ideas and expertise.


----------

